# Purple skin broken?



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Best shown with graphic evidence:

BROKEN PURPLE SKIN










WORKING GREEN SKIN


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

I like the Purple one!


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

vbulletin kills me sometimes...i'm working on fixing this


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

alright...should be fixed now...green/purple combo is now gone


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, it's fixed! Excellent! (I use that one at work.)


----------

